# Make Up Purchases and Pricing



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

For you ladies out there, who buy make up, which brands and price range do you buy? Which brands, prices, and types is the BEST and WORSE out there?

Me, I usually buy my make up from Target or Walmart, going with the basic brands like Maybelline for mascara, and other stuff like powder, my mm gets that Signature A brand, for foundation and powder.

Other than, those brand names, we don't use any other maker. So which names and price ranges do you get? Or does it not matter, because all make up is the same?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

No, not all makeup is the same. Maybelline has a good mascara that I use. I've tried many others, but always go back to them. I use a Neutrogena eye makeup remover. However, for everything else, I really like to shop at Sephora. They sell multiple brands but I like Urban Decay products & Bare Minerals as well.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> No, not all makeup is the same. Maybelline has a good mascara that I use. I've tried many others, but always go back to them. I use a Neutrogena eye makeup remover. However, for everything else, I really like to shop at Sephora. They sell multiple brands but I like Urban Decay products & Bare Minerals as well.



^^I agree^^

All make up is NOT the same. I buy my make up and hair products at Nordstrom or Sephora. I use Living Proof hair care and Bobbi Brown, Dior, and Urban Decay make up. For skin care I use SkinCeuticals, LaMer and prescription products for anti aging.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

kristin2349 said:


> ^^I agree^^
> 
> All make up is NOT the same. I buy my make up and hair products at Nordstrom or Sephora. I use Living Proof hair care and Bobbi Brown, Dior, and *Urban Decay* make up. For skin care I use SkinCeuticals, LaMer and prescription products for anti aging.


Ok, what the heck is Urban Decay, other than the obvious.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I have to use Clinique, because of my fragrance allergies. I have to use that but because of the quality, it works, and their mascara truly IS fragrance free (the only thing of theirs I can't wear is their nail enamel). Both my grandmas had fragrance allergies, and I got them in spades. Even things marked as fragrance-free often have fragrance and then a chemical called a fragrance mask, and damned if I can't spot the fragrance and my eyes go all read and teary and the skin on my face erupts in red bumps or turns generally red. I have to read labels closely. While I can use Dove soap bars for sensitive skin because they are truly fragrance-free, the body wash has a scent and a "masking" fragrance that doesn't quite neutralize. 

There is some Lancome and Estee Lauder I can use, like the EL mascara and eyeshadows, and a foundation in Lancome, but some of the drug store lines that claim to be fragrance-free aren't, like Physician's Formula (or they don't work well and I don't like their quality). Neutrogena's another one whose products work fabulously for me in their skin-care line (and Oil of Oay) but they are really not fragrance-free. 

Coty still makes that fabulous silk powder that my grandma used to use, but it's got scent. Bummer.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

rockon said:


> Ok, what the heck is Urban Decay, other than the obvious.


Their "Naked" eyeshadow palettes are everything. Hands down my favorite product from them. They make a good primer too.

Urban Decay Makeup | Sephora


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

For foundation and moisturizers I only use Merle Norman. It is not cheap ($40+ per item) When overseas I tried to use other brands, but they were bad for my skin. As soon as I got back to the US I went back to Merle Norman products. *It is well worth it to use quality moisturizers*, because they do keep you looking younger longer. People regularly comment that I look younger than my age and that my skin looks nice (I'm 56) My mother also used Merle Norman, and her skin looked beautiful at 65 when she passed.

I've found that I don't have to spend as much on eyemakeup, so I use the brands others have mentioned.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

musicdiva said:


> For you ladies out there, who buy make up, which brands and price range do you buy? Which brands, prices, and types is the BEST and WORSE out there?
> 
> Me, I usually buy my make up from Target or Walmart, going with the basic brands like Maybelline for mascara, and other stuff like powder, my mm gets that Signature A brand, for foundation and powder.
> 
> Other than, those brand names, *we *don't use any other maker. So which names and price ranges do you get? Or does it not matter, because all make up is the same?


Who is "we"? You and your other logins?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

kristin2349 said:


> Their "Naked" eyeshadow palettes are everything. Hands down my favorite product from them. They make a good primer too.
> 
> Urban Decay Makeup | Sephora



Thanks, I was curious. I guess the name threw me off. Just seems a weird name for makeup.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

rockon said:


> Thanks, I was curious. I guess the name threw me off. Just seems a weird name for makeup.



IKR, talk about genius marketing their brand with the crazy name and the goth packaging has exploded. Those $54 eyeshadow palettes are a must have item for anyone into make up.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Can a guy who wears makeup join this discussion?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MrsHolland said:


> Who is "we"? You and your other logins?


Yep! Church Girl doesn't use any makeup, and guessing SMG doesn't either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MrsHolland said:


> Who is "we"? You and your other logins?





happy as a clam said:


> Yep! Church Girl doesn't use any makeup, and guessing SMG doesn't either.


Careful ladies. I like your posts. A lot. Read the mod warnings in the other threads. I don't want you to get the two week cooling off ban. I am just letting you know in case you have not seen them. Those postings were our official warnings.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Careful ladies. I like your posts. A lot. Read the mod warnings in the other threads. I don't want you to get the two week cooling off ban. I am just letting you know in case you have not seen them. Those postings were our official warnings.


Thank you, blue. I will gracefully bow out of this line of posting. I truly DID miss the warning posts.

My apologies to any I may have offended... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> Yep! Church Girl doesn't use any makeup, and guessing SMG doesn't either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wish I could "like" this more than once! :lol:


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I like French brands. 
Dior (Foundation & Matt Powder), Bourgeois (Blusher) & Chanel (Mascara). 
Buying & experimenting brands will help you find which suits you best. 





Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Can a guy who wears makeup join this discussion?


Do you wear dresses as well?   I'd say you're hot lady!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Most of my products are Clinique like Teddie G.

I only use and like two particular colors of lipstick though, and those are Avon. I have used them since I started wearing makeup around age 14. Mother used Estee Lauder and Clinique and I just followed in her foot steps. :smile2:


----------



## Piper502 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have very dry skin due to thyroid issues. I've tried all sorts of things and different price ranges. I focus more on skin care than makeup. That being said I use Chanel Hydra Beauty skin care and some of their makeup. For my hair, I use Oribe and Aveda. YSL has a great lip line that is like gloss with pretty color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> I like French brands.
> Dior (Foundation & Matt Powder), Bourgeois (Blusher) & Chanel (Mascara).
> Buying & experimenting brands will help you find which suits you best.
> 
> ...


My older daughter is an expert in makeup and reports to not bother with most USA brands. She mail orders some obscure French brands. Her American brand is MAC.


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a big Cover Girl fan. The makeup is reasonable priced, has a great variety of products and I love the results. I just can't see spending $40 on foundation from brands that are sold at department stores when I can spend $6 on Cover Girl foundation and to me the quality is just as good.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess Cover Girl is good, I just don't like the smell of their products. I sure that they probably have fragrance free products now, but I do recall that smell in my youth and I haven't forgotten it. 


For me, the beauty products I use are because my mother's skin was always flawless and beautiful. I wanted that too. It's sentimental value that I pay for, and that is priceless! :smile2:


----------



## musicdiva (Jun 19, 2016)

I have heard of Urban Decay and want to try them, but they are so pricey, I don't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I cleanse with pure unrefined coconut oil and raw honey. It removes every little bit of makeup leaving my skin fresh, soft, and clean. It's also cheap. (and delicious)
I moisturize with Pacifica Dreamy Youth Day & Night Face Cream and Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid.
For makeup:
Maybelline mascara
L'Oreal lipstick and eyeliner
Avon eyeliner
Terra Firma foundation, eye shadow, and blush

I love Terra Firma. Meri Cain started the company when she couldn't find makeup that worked for her. I love her products. They work well and are non-toxic. She uses simple ingredient and I don't think she adds any fragrance. I interviewed Meri and wrote a review of her company and her makeup. If you're interested in learning more, here's he link to my article: Pure Beauty at an Affordable Price | The Feminine Review: Homemaking, Family and the World 





MrsHolland said:


> Who is "we"? You and your other logins?





happy as a clam said:


> Yep! Church Girl doesn't use any makeup, and guessing SMG doesn't either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could someone either pm me or post a link please? I feel like I've missed a major development.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> I guess Cover Girl is good, I just don't like the smell of their products. I sure that they probably have fragrance free products now, but I do recall that smell in my youth and I haven't forgotten it.
> 
> 
> For me, the beauty products I use are because my mother's skin was always flawless and beautiful. I wanted that too. It's sentimental value that I pay for, and that is priceless! :smile2:


Me too. And Cover Girl ALWAYS turned orange on me. 

My foundation doesn't cost $40; it costs $27 or so, and it lasts forever, a lot longer than the cheaper ones that have to be thrown out because they eventually get gross and even more nasty-smelling.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Isn't it great that there are so many different brands and types of makeup, so that everyone can find the one that works best for them?!

I love Clinique lip sticks....except they are so darned expensive. The cheap ones, however dry out my lips.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

What chaps me about being limited to one brand is that there are SO many brands and lines who do ONE thing so well, so fabulously. I wish I could wear some of the eyeliners from some other brands. And NARS has one of the top of the line blushes (Clinique has a color that is a dupe - short for duplicate - but still) . . . I SO wish I could still buy and wear Maybelline mascara. When I wore it in high school (I woke up with the allergies one morning when I was 21 years old, didn't always have it) I didn't NEED eyeliner and my lashes reached to my eyebrows. 

My niece is a make-up artist; she and her partner run a wedding venue, and she does the make-up and her partner does the photography and then they set up for the wedding and take down . . . she uses lots of different things but likes MAC a lot, and uses Lancome for her skin care, but she's got all kinds of things in her tool box, from a smattering of different brushes to concealers to who knows what, and she knows which line produces the best of anything. 

I'm generally one for brand loyalty but I used to really enjoy mixing up lines and brands when several of them had a product that just really worked well for me. Clinique's mascara is okay, and I'm grateful there's even a line that produces mascara I can wear, but I DO miss that purple and green tube of Maybelline!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I use anything that's fragrance and talc free.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Married27years said:


> I'm a big Cover Girl fan. The makeup is reasonable priced, has a great variety of products and I love the results. I just can't see spending $40 on foundation from brands that are sold at department stores when I can spend $6 on Cover Girl foundation and to me the quality is just as good.


I very rarely use makeup, myself. I just don't see the need on a regular basis. I mean, if I am getting photos taken and I have a major blemishes that need to be covered, then I will get some. Even then, I won't spend more than a few dollars on any of them. Generally, I stick to Cover Girl, elf, or even at the dollar store. I am one who does feel "makeup is makeup". I see no difference between brands. I will acknowledge that those with sensitive skin should get what works best for them, if they use any. I have purchased the more expensive brands, but only when on sale AND if I have a coupon... and if that combo of sale + coupon is less than the price of what I normally would buy. I have also had people give me items from Revlon, Almay, Maybelline, Clinique, and other more expensive brands. In the end, I found no difference among them all, so absolutely not worth paying for the name. 

Lol but I am also one who doesn't use moisturizers regularly, either. Yet, I still have to show my driver's license to prove to people I actually AM 40. 

So, yes, @musicdiva, I do think that "makeup is makeup". I truly do not think it matters if you buy yoursite at Walmart or Sephora. You don't have to spend $50 on one item to look good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Who is "we"? You and your other logins?


She answered that in her original post:



musicdiva said:


> For you ladies out there, who buy make up, which brands and price range do you buy? Which brands, prices, and types is the BEST and WORSE out there?
> 
> Me, *I usually buy my make up from Target or Walmart*, going with the basic brands like Maybelline for mascara, and other stuff like powder, *my mm gets that Signature A brand*, for foundation and powder.
> 
> Other than, those brand names, we don't use any other maker. So which names and price ranges do you get? Or does it not matter, because all make up is the same?


She and her mom (I assume the "o" was missing as a typo, which happens to me more often than I care to count) are the "we" in her post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm VIB Rouge with Sephora. I like that you get a lot of free samples. I use a variety of brands. 

For skin:
- Lancôme cleanser & makeup remover
- Origins moisturizers (day, night and eye)
- Caudalie exfoliater 

For eyes:
- Too Faced shadow primer and eye shadows
- Bobby Brown gel liner. I use the brush to apply (honestly the best liner I've used and I've tried many)
- Dior Mascara 
- Benefit eyebrow kit (I think it's called BrowZinger or something). This is an amazing buy. It lasts a long time for the price you pay. 

For blush and lipstick, I use my points to get free samples. So I don't have a specific brand. I don't really wear foundation or concealer. I don't really need any.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My opinion on price point really depends on the individual. I have a mixture of high end and drug store, some of it is worth the money and some of it is just nice packaging (nothing wrong with buying something to look nice). 

Just my personal preference

Lipstick - I am someone who owns 40+ lipsticks as I like to experiment depending on my mood, weather, what I am wearing etc. I chuck out lipsticks that have been hanging around awhile so there is no point in spending £50 on a Tom Ford lippy. I buy cheap and see it as disposable. (wet n wild lipsticks are amazing - but rubbish packaging). 

Blush - Cheap blushers are almost always chalky, poorly pigmented and do not last long on the face. However, there are a few exceptions where I have been very surprised. Cheap cream blushers can be too oily and disappear quickly. (Sleek and Malini excellent drug store blushers). 

Foundation - I alternate between estee lauder double wear and Rimmel 25 hour. Both give really good coverage but the EL DW does last longer by the end of the day. So it depends on what you expect from a foundation. 

Powder - I have tried high end and cheapy cheap and there is no difference to me. I would not spend a lot on a powder

Bronzer - go high end. I have wasted so much money on rubbish bronzers that just get chucked out because they are either too shimmery or too orange. A good bronzer is Benefit Hoola. I won't buy anything else particularly as it will last me a year + so good value for money. 

Eyeshadows - It depends. Cheap eyeshadows can be awful, chalky and disappear to nothing because of poor pigmentation. Many do not blend very well or are so powdery you hit pan within a week and give terrible fall out. However, I have purchased some excellent drugstore eyeshadows recently which are on a par with Urban decay and Too faced. Sleek do very good buttery, blendable eyeshadows that are very pigmented. GOSH also do some good ones as do wet n wild. It's a bit trial and error and I have also heard complaints about some high end brands being lovely packaging but powdery shadows. 

Eyeliners - I chuck these every 3 months so there is little point in buying expensive ones (for me). As long as it is fairly soft but not too soft I don't care how much it costs and have a very good one which cost £1. 

Mascara - I do like a high end mascara but I throw them after 3 months often with product still in them. So I buy cheap these days Rimmel and Maybelline do good mascaras. I once did one eye in Clinique and one in Rimmel and nobody could tell the difference when I asked. It was very sobering to think of how much money I had spend on mascaras over the years. Some cheap mascaras can be very poor though so there is a bit of trial and error (go on recommendations).


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I use a combination of high end and drug store brands. For foundation and powder, I definitely use the higher end products. There's such a difference in quality. I used Estee Lauder mineral foundation and it has now been discontinued, so I've been trying different brands for a replacement. Makes me sick they discontinued it. Right now, I'm using a Merle Norman mineral foundation, but I don't really care for it, so I've got to try something else. Hopefully, I will find a replacement that I like as much as the EL.

For mascara, I use Diorshow, waterproof. 

High end eye shadows are much better than drug store brands. The color pigments are better and they last longer. 

I use drug store brand lipstick. My favorite is L'Oreal Infallible Pro-Last. L'Oreal also makes my favorite eyeliner. 

Here's a hint for you ladies that use face primer: I used to belong to a beauty board that discussed and reviewed make-up. And, overwhelmingly, the face primer that received the highest reviews is not really a face primer at all. It's Monistat Chafing Gel. It's incredible. It makes your makeup glide on and last all day. Fills in large pores and small lines too. I know it sounds weird, but Ladies, you should try it. Plus, it's only around $10.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

karole said:


> I use a combination of high end and drug store brands. For foundation and powder, I definitely use the higher end products. There's such a difference in quality. I used Estee Lauder mineral foundation and it has now been discontinued, so I've been trying different brands for a replacement. Makes me sick they discontinued it. Right now, I'm using a Merle Norman mineral foundation, but I don't really care for it, so I've got to try something else. Hopefully, I will find a replacement that I like as much as the EL.
> 
> For mascara, I use Diorshow, waterproof.
> 
> ...


 @karole , Have you tried Laura Mercier mineral foundation? I use it in the summer, and always use her loose setting powder.


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

musicdiva said:


> I have heard of Urban Decay and want to try them, but they are so pricey, I don't want to spend a lot of money.


I'm a freelance makeup artist, and while UD is really good (and pricey) don't worry, there are a lot of great brands at affordable prices. In the drugstore (CVS, Walgreens, RiteAid, etc), for eyeshadow palettes, believe it or not, Wet n Wild have some really great options. Besides that CoverGirl recently has came out with some new palettes and those are awesome as well. If you have an Ulta near you, go check out the NYX shadows, those are great quality and price as well.

MAC is higher end but their pan shadows (not in a container, just the metal pan and color - you can get a palette from them) their shadows only cost $6, which is right at drugstore prices, with GREAT quality. 

If you want more recommendations, let me know. Love to help!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

kristin2349 said:


> @karole , Have you tried Laura Mercier mineral foundation? I use it in the summer, and always use her loose setting powder.


No, but I definitely will. Many thanks Kristin!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

ihatethis said:


> I'm a freelance makeup artist, and while UD is really good (and pricey) don't worry, there are a lot of great brands at affordable prices. In the drugstore (CVS, Walgreens, RiteAid, etc), for eyeshadow palettes, believe it or not, Wet n Wild have some really great options. Besides that CoverGirl recently has came out with some new palettes and those are awesome as well. If you have an Ulta near you, go check out the NYX shadows, those are great quality and price as well.
> 
> MAC is higher end but their pan shadows (not in a container, just the metal pan and color - you can get a palette from them) their shadows only cost $6, which is right at drugstore prices, with GREAT quality.
> 
> If you want more recommendations, let me know. Love to help!


The CVS stores in my area now carry NYX.


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

karole said:


> I use a combination of high end and drug store brands. For foundation and powder, I definitely use the higher end products. There's such a difference in quality. I used Estee Lauder mineral foundation and it has now been discontinued, so I've been trying different brands for a replacement. Makes me sick they discontinued it. Right now, I'm using a Merle Norman mineral foundation, but I don't really care for it, so I've got to try something else. Hopefully, I will find a replacement that I like as much as the EL.
> 
> For mascara, I use Diorshow, waterproof.
> 
> ...


Actually, drugstore foundations/powders have come a long ways then what they used to. Nuetrogena has a really great foundation, as well as Revlon and Physicians Formula. L'Oreal has even stepped up their game. 

Eyeshadows - the same story. They have really stepped up their game.

And you are right about that primer, but MOST primers don't actually make makeup stay on longer (even though they advertise this) they just make the appearance better.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess everyone has their opinions, but it's been my experience that drug store brand foundation are not as good. Plus, I like to go somewhere to buy them that you can try them first to get the perfect shade for your skin tone. The times I've bought drug store foundation, I can never get the correct match for my skin tone. I wasted more money trying different foundations than I would have buying a higher end foundation to begin with.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

karole said:


> I guess everyone has their opinions, but it's been my experience that drug store brand foundation are not as good. Plus, I like to go somewhere to buy them that you can try them first to get the perfect shade for your skin tone. The times I've bought drug store foundation, I can never get the correct match for my skin tone. I wasted more money trying different foundations than I would have buying a higher end foundation to begin with.


Some of those drug store brands also offer samples you can have mailed to you. I got a Cover Girl + Olay sample in the mail about a month or so ago. It has 6 different shades on it, though they do have 12 shades now. You can check out the samples and see how they look with your skin tone. Many others also offer samples. And those samples often come with coupons, too. 

You have a point, though. We each have our own experiences with makeup. You have had bad experiences with the less expensive foundations... They have been perfect for me. The more expensive ones that I have tried have been no different from the cheaper ones. But, that's my own experience. I also don't use moisturizers. I never have. And that's something that others stress as very important to look younger. I haven't had a problem with that, so far. 

I think the main thing that should be stressed, though, is that if you can't afford the higher end items, then don't buy them. If you can, and really want to spend the money, then do it. Or, you could just go without makeup, too. I said before that I very rarely wear any. In fact, my current profile picture is without makeup. Bottom line, do what works best for you because we are not all made the same. 😊 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Some of those drug store brands also offer samples you can have mailed to you. I got a Cover Girl + Olay sample in the mail about a month or so ago. It has 6 different shades on it, though they do have 12 shades now. You can check out the samples and see how they look with your skin tone. Many others also offer samples. And those samples often come with coupons, too.
> 
> You have a point, though. We each have our own experiences with makeup. You have had bad experiences with the less expensive foundations... They have been perfect for me. The more expensive ones that I have tried have been no different from the cheaper ones. But, that's my own experience. I also don't use moisturizers. I never have. And that's something that others stress as very important to look younger. I haven't had a problem with that, so far.
> 
> ...


I only use moisturizer once per day - in the morning after washing my face. I use one with an SPF to protect my skin. I think sunscreen is one of the best anti-aging products out there. At night, I apply Retin-A cream. I can't imagine never using a moisturizer. Do you have naturally oily skin?

I very seldom leave the house with no make-up. I at least put mascara on my lashes and some lip gloss. My lashes are so light, you can't see them and I look sick if I don't have mascara on. But, I love make-up. Love applying it and love the way it makes me feel when wearing it. I will probably never quit wearing it. LOL


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

karole said:


> I only use moisturizer once per day - in the morning after washing my face. I use one with an SPF to protect my skin. I think sunscreen is one of the best anti-aging products out there. At night, I apply Retin-A cream. I can't imagine never using a moisturizer. Do you have naturally oily skin?
> 
> I very seldom leave the house with no make-up. I at least put mascara on my lashes and some lip gloss. My lashes are so light, you can't see them and I look sick if I don't have mascara on. But, I love make-up. Love applying it and love the way it makes me feel when wearing it. I will probably never quit wearing it. LOL


Nope. My skin is classified as "normal", not oily at all. Now, I will use sunscreen when out in the sun for a prolonged periods of time. If I don't, I WILL burn, really badly. 

I'm actually glad to not wear makeup. Depending on whether I shower in the morning or the night before, I can be ready to walk out the door 45-60 minutes after waking up. I like that I don't need the extra time to put on makeup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I can apply my make-up on 15 minutes, styling my hair is a different story.....................


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I have yet to find a good day time moisturizer that I really liked. Any recommendations? My T zone is just a little oily, but other areas are normal. I have fair skin and am 40!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I use Obagi. I get it from the dermatologist. The Obagi line is fantastic - not cheap - but great products.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

karole said:


> I use Obagi. I get it from the dermatologist. The Obagi line is fantastic - not cheap - but great products.


Is it prescribed?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

No. You can order it on-line, but have to be careful because some of the places that offer it on-line are actually impersonators - it isn't the original product.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

karole said:


> I can apply my make-up on 15 minutes, styling my hair is a different story.....................


Hair, I run a brush through it and either leave it down or pull it into a ponytail or braid. Either way, 5 minutes, tops for my hair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Hair, I run a brush through it and either leave it down or pull it into a ponytail or braid. Either way, 5 minutes, tops for my hair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Must be nice. I'm not that fortunate. You apparently don't have fine, straight hair like me. Takes a lot more than running a brush through it and my hair is too short for a pony tail.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

ihatethis said:


> I'm a freelance makeup artist, and while UD is really good (and pricey) don't worry, there are a lot of great brands at affordable prices. In the drugstore (CVS, Walgreens, RiteAid, etc), for eyeshadow palettes, believe it or not, Wet n Wild have some really great options. Besides that CoverGirl recently has came out with some new palettes and those are awesome as well. If you have an Ulta near you, go check out the NYX shadows, those are great quality and price as well.
> 
> MAC is higher end but their pan shadows (not in a container, just the metal pan and color - you can get a palette from them) their shadows only cost $6, which is right at drugstore prices, with GREAT quality.
> 
> If you want more recommendations, let me know. Love to help!


Hi thanks for offering your opinions. What do you look for in a good shadow when testing it in store. TYx


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

karole said:


> Must be nice. I'm not that fortunate. You apparently don't have fine, straight hair like me. Takes a lot more than running a brush through it and my hair is too short for a pony tail.


It's not fine, but it's definitely naturally straight. And thick. Really thick. Currently, it is a little past mid-back. 

My sister, however, has long, very fine hair. She pulls hers into a braid and sometimes twists that into a bunch. When we were teens, we would curl and tease our hair daily. Mine held the style very well. Hers... not so much. So glad those days are over! But, the one thing we did have in common is that both of us were able to get perms that stayed. 

Idk. I guess maybe I am lucky lol. 😁

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I have yet to find a good day time moisturizer that I really liked. Any recommendations? My T zone is just a little oily, but other areas are normal. I have fair skin and am 40!


Clinique's all day moisturizer is really good. I have normal to dry and use the extended thirst relief but they have one that is a cream and not a gel and that would probably be more suitable since you get oily in the t-zone. It lasts a really long time as well.


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

peacem said:


> Hi thanks for offering your opinions. What do you look for in a good shadow when testing it in store. TYx


Well, I've been using shadows a long time so I can work with more finicky shadows. When you swatch a shadow you want it to have good pigmentation, but just remember when you swatch something with your finger, it's going to be different with a brush, as the oil from your finger intensifies the pigmentation. Just remember thought, just because it's not extremely pigmented doesn't mean it won't apply good to your lids.

So, I look for pigmentation, blendabilty (if I use my finger I swirl it around in a circle to see if it's patchy or it blends out nicely), and if it's powdery.

Are there some brands you are interested in that you are not sure of?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

ihatethis said:


> Well, I've been using shadows a long time so I can work with more finicky shadows. When you swatch a shadow you want it to have good pigmentation, but just remember when you swatch something with your finger, it's going to be different with a brush, as the oil from your finger intensifies the pigmentation. Just remember thought, just because it's not extremely pigmented doesn't mean it won't apply good to your lids.
> 
> So, I look for pigmentation, blendabilty (if I use my finger I swirl it around in a circle to see if it's patchy or it blends out nicely), and if it's powdery.
> 
> Are there some brands you are interested in that you are not sure of?


Hi that's really useful advice. No I am open minded about brands but sometimes I test in store but then am disappointed when I actually use it. I don't really know what I looking for other than not being overly powdery.


----------

